
Was the Covid-19 Virus Designed? - johnnyb_61820
https://mindmatters.ai/2020/03/was-the-covid-10-virus-designed-the-computer-doesnt-know/
======
cjbenedikt
[https://www.technologynetworks.com/genomics/news/scientists-...](https://www.technologynetworks.com/genomics/news/scientists-
firmly-determine-that-sars-cov-2-was-not-engineered-332244)

~~~
yters
That's the article being responded to. It leaves so many questions in the air,
like why is excellent targeting indicative of natural selection, as opposed to
excellent genetic engineering? or, why can't engineers use an unknown
backbone? I don't see how their analysis entails such a definitive conclusion.

------
streetcat1
If not, where is patient 0?

